# 1899 Schwinn, The World, Combination model 39



## cyclingday (Jan 1, 2020)

Wow! Congrats, to the lucky dog who scored this neat old relic.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 1, 2020)

It was real tempting but glad it stayed in the cabe family 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 1, 2020)

Probably a once in a lifetime score - such an amazing bike!! That’s a great New Year present.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 1, 2020)

Yeah, and having that original family portrait with the actual bike to go with it, is priceless!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 1, 2020)

What amazes me is that probably 90% of the pre 1900 Schwinns known are tandems and triplets. Cool bike hopefully someone will do it justice and bring it back. V/r Shawn


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 1, 2020)

Love the badge!!


----------



## catfish (Jan 1, 2020)

My favorite Schwinn badge.


----------



## schwinnja (Jan 1, 2020)

VTG c.1899 WORLD COMBINATION MODEL 39 SCHWINN WOOD WHEEL TANDEM BICYCLE AS FOUND  | eBay
					

We could not find any other examples like it, so imagine it is certainly a fairly rare example. We left it in 100% untouched all original condition. It has the original badge in really nice condition.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 1, 2020)

catfish said:


> My favorite Schwinn badge.



The first Schwinn badge!


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 1, 2020)

So who got it?  I was so tempted to bid.  Sellers were very accommodating too and offered to store for a 
long period awaiting pick up/ ship


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 2, 2020)

Many will get to see the tandem first hand at Memory Lane this spring.


----------

